
IPad Developers Code Their Apps in the Dark - psogle
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/03/ipad-developers-in-the-dark/
======
allenbrunson
Did anybody here get the iPad email? I didn't, and I'm wondering if that means
only "select" devs will be allowed to get on the iPad on day one.

Still though, I'm going to code like crazy to get my game ready to go, just in
case. I've already mostly got it ported, so a week should be plenty of time.

~~~
alanthonyc
I got the email a few hours ago, but there's no way I'm going to get anything
in there in the next few days.

~~~
allwein
I got the email as well. Right now I'm racking my brain trying to think of a
minimum viable product that still takes advantage of the unique advantages of
the iPad. Then I'm gonna try like hell to crank it out in the next 7 days to
see if I can't have it available at launch.

~~~
eru
Make a whoopee cushion app.

